# Epipedobates ID



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

[img=http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/9307/epipedobatesparvulus2da.th.jpg] 

Hello, I guess this is the accurate board for this identification. So I´m struggling with the accurate Epipedobates species on this. This frog was photographed in South-East part of Ecuador, in the areas of rio Pastaza. In this particulate place there have been identificated E.parvulus, E.zaparo and E.bilinguis. And those three include to my ideas at the moment since they are pretty much the most obvious (only?) options.

But I don´t have any good sources for id:ing these or knowledge, so I would appreciate any help. I don´t know how I could leave some species out of count since there are also bilinguises that lack the yellow spots in tighs and upper arms, and I don´t know if I could leave zaparo because of some phenotypical variation maybe. My closest guess would be parvulus, but is there some ways I could be sure of the species? I don´t know the reliability of some sources in internet and surgently not sure about all the correct features since my english is somewhat poor, so if someone could possibly also explain the differencies, it would be suberb. 

Sorry about the quality, but here´s the same fellow from other side. [img=http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/3620/epipedobatesselka7oj.th.jpg]

-Mikko 

(BTW: I would also appreciate if somebody could give a hint how to insert pictures straight, since I didn´t find any info... I must be blind)


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The person to ask would be Justin Yeager, who is floating around some place and will probibly answer soon. 

You can also check out pics on his site http://www.yeagersfrogs.com in his ecuador gallery for pics of the frogs you mentioned, but i'm not sure how much they'd help if they are from different localities. Plus I'm still converting the galleries over to a new format so some pics don't show in come browsers, but will hope to have it dealt with soon (if you are having problems let me know).


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, thanks.

It´s just those pictures from Ecuador that don´t open up in my computer, but nice design in that website btw.

-Mikko


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

obviously E. parvulus

E. bilinguis and A. zaparo have flashmarks. Also a dorsolateral stripe is visible in A. zaparo.
Another E. sp. is found that looks very much like E. parvulus but should have some small flashmarks on their hind legs which should be visible on the ventral shot. As they are not there I would say E. parvulus would be the correct name. 

Remco


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Agreed. My laptop was stolen, so I'm not around much lately, sorry I wasn't there earlier, but it's definitely E. parvulus.
j


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

I guess I should add that technically E. bilinguis are E. ingeri.
j


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you people very much from those clarifications! 

Yeager, sorry about your laptop theft in that wonderful country. But do you mean that bilinguis and ingeri are considered as variations from the same species or ... ?

- Mikko


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

From the way it was explained to me, some Colombian biologists used the name E. bilinguis for what was previously described as E. ingeri. They are synonymous, and the error was with the group of biologists, though I hear they now know of the error. 

The ironic thing of the laptop was it made it through Colombia and Ecuador, it was stolen in West Philly out of a friend's living room. Unfortunately that means all my photos were lost.
j


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Holy sh!t.

The computer can be replaced - those pics were priceless!

My condolences (for all of us!).

s


Yeager said:


> ... Unfortunately that means all my photos were lost.
> j


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, not ALL the pics were lost, I still have a big chunk of them. Problem is that there was a whole new set that Justin and I were trying to work out how I would get them. Looks like thats no longer an issue


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)

NOOOOOO,

NOT THE GIRLS FROM THE MISS ECUADOR PAGENT.  

Bummer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

My parents have that printed out and hanging in the kitchen, that is safe as well. I just got a new laptop, so I'll assess the damages of lost info. On a better note, going to Peru soon will make up for it.
j


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's the link to some of my pictures from Ecuador (the page is fixed now). Here you can see the E. parvulus with and without flash marks, E. ingeri, etc.
j
http://www.yeagersfrogs.com/EG1.html


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

Those are great pictures! Those are so god damn hard to get a decent picture from my own little experience, I couldn´t get any good pics on leaf litter since they almost swam away in it. Thanks from those, and aproximately where do the range of Atelopus spumarius complex range limits now in Ecuador? or in other word does it limit att all to some place in northern Ecuadorian amazonia?

Since when I next head to Ecuador/S-America in about couple years, that is a species I would definately wanna see or atleast try to see in the wild.

Btw: Are there pics from miss Ecuador pagents? :wink: 

-Mikko


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't know the exact distributon off hand, but you can find them in the lower parts of the Amazon. A. spumarius in Ecuador are hard to find, I know of only one locale, but there could be others. I would go to Surinam if I really wanted to see some... or buy our DVD which should be out in 2 weeks (finally printing them now).
j


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, what kind of DVD are we talking about? Sounds very interesting. 

-Mikko


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

It's a DVD on Ecuadorian Atelopus. They're being printed now and will be readying in a little over two weeks.
j


----------

